# Legless lizards,



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone keep or know about legless lizards? pics of enclosures and animals welcome  share your experiences!


----------



## Tit4n (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldnt mind owning one but i heard they're not great handelers 

Reading of this topc: Scales & Tails Australia.... Issue 3 - Page 8 onwards - Lessons from the Legless Lizard - Captive husbandry of the Scaly-foot, by Rob Porter.
Cover Shot & Middle Poster - Scaly Foot

Beautiful things tho:


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

oh aren't they good handlers? thats ****  have you had any experience with them?


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

they last one is beautiful


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 29, 2010)

i have a mate that works in a zoo she is putting me in touch with their reptile breeders, hoping they can get some for me


----------



## Rocket (Oct 29, 2010)

Terrible handlers, terrible breeders and terribly hungry. They have about the same appetite to that of Bearded Dragon only on a smaller scale.

Poorly represented in Australia due to their misunderstood breeding habits but a handful of people do happen to breed them on again off again, if this is systematic or random is beyond me.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

ohk cool thanks  if only thwey wer good handlers


----------



## jordo (Oct 29, 2010)

danieloflat said:


> oh aren't they good handlers? thats ****  have you had any experience with them?


The larger species like common scaley-foots and hooded scaley foots are ok handlers, particularly the hoodeds.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Oct 29, 2010)

I keep a Delma inornata- very hungry , not good to handle as Iam afraid he might drop his tail. Very interesting to watch sorry no pic yet


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

hooded scaly foots are the best looking i think!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

I keep some scaleys, easy as to keep, probably one of the easiest herps I have owned.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

are they good to handle jason?


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

how much are they?


----------



## James..94 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are quite leg less lizards for sale at the moment.
They range from $250+.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

handle? why would you want to handle them? you can pick them up ok I guess.


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2010)

JasonL said:


> handle? why would you want to handle them? you can pick them up ok I guess.


 
Mate stroking a lizard is what its all about, all theses loonys that are interesteded in info and stuff are just posers. If i wanted to get some sporting action from lizards i would use a fishing line.


----------



## Defective (Oct 30, 2010)

cris said:


> Mate stroking a lizard is what its all about, all theses loonys that are interesteded in info and stuff are just posers. If i wanted to get some sporting action from lizards i would use a fishing line.


are you referring to a first time owner in this statement? because seriously that would actually be enough to make me leave this forum and not come back EVER!!! calling someone a poser because they are looking to find out more info on a breed of lizard they have not yet kept is extremely rude. I (reffering not just to me but the broader noobs) have values and morals and being called a loony and a poser because we're doing the right thing in asking about a species does not mesh well with me! read the entire thread not just part of it!


danieloflat said:


> Does anyone keep or know about legless lizards? pics of enclosures and animals welcome  share your experiences!




Even as a noob to reptiles (somewhat, i've read quite abit about molochs and beardies) i understand that you can't handle a legless like you can a beardie but does wording seriously matter? personally i don't like them but it's each to their own, but surely a certain level of respect is due on forums unless someone is being a complete tossbag!


----------



## nathancl (Oct 30, 2010)

Lambert said:


> are you referring to a first time owner in this statement? because seriously that would actually be enough to make me leave this forum and not come back EVER!!! calling someone a poser because they are looking to find out more info on a breed of lizard they have not yet kept is extremely rude. I (reffering not just to me but the broader noobs) have values and morals and being called a loony and a poser because we're doing the right thing in asking about a species does not mesh well with me! read the entire thread not just part of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Even as a noob to reptiles (somewhat, i've read quite abit about molochs and beardies) i understand that you can't handle a legless like you can a beardie but does wording seriously matter? personally i don't like them but it's each to their own, but surely a certain level of respect is due on forums unless someone is being a complete tossbag!


 
HAHAHAHAHHAHA too funny....

i have had some success with legless of different kinds but as stated the scalyfoots are the easier ones and fairly easy to care for.

exo terras with grass tussocks and a low wattage light over top for them to bask under plenty of woodies and crickets and they will be fine.


----------



## jordo (Oct 30, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I keep some scaleys, easy as to keep, probably one of the easiest herps I have owned.


 
What species have you got Jason?


----------



## Defective (Oct 30, 2010)

nathancl said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHA too funny....
> 
> i have had some success with legless of different kinds but as stated the scalyfoots are the easier ones and fairly easy to care for.
> 
> exo terras with grass tussocks and a low wattage light over top for them to bask under plenty of woodies and crickets and they will be fine.


 
what part amused you so much, jordo?:x i was very serious in everything i said, no hilaritiy in it at all.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 30, 2010)

uhhhhmm are yous bagging me? i'm not sure what i did was wrong, just trying to make conversation, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2010)

danieloflat said:


> uhhhhmm are yous bagging me? i'm not sure what i did was wrong, just trying to make conversation, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all


 
Don't worry mate, you just need a thick skin on the net.... it hasn't even become personal yet ... The handling aspect of reptiles isn't why most of us keep reptiles, we generally keep them for their unique quirks and to learn as much as we can from them. Many people these days just keep them as pets without really understanding the animal itself, and thats where we clash..... and talking about the handability of such a unique wonderfull creature that has much unknown information just waiting to be learnt is like waving a red sheet in front of a angry bull so to speak.


----------



## Defective (Oct 30, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Don't worry mate, you just need a thick skin on the net.... it hasn't even become personal yet ... The handling aspect of reptiles isn't why most of us keep reptiles, we generally keep them for their unique quirks and to learn as much as we can from them. Many people these days just keep them as pets without really understanding the animal itself, and thats where we clash..... and talking about the handability of such a unique wonderfull creature that has much unknown information just waiting to be learnt is like waving a red sheet in front of a angry bull so to speak.


 
well maybe Cris should show restraint and maturity in his posts when trying to explain such a thing instead of [what he may consider humour] a form of 'loose' bullying. i have a reasonably thick skin but the crap i've copped on internet forums has made me wary. instead of talking bush, talk laymans terms for those that don't 'get it' please.

i agree Jason the Legless is a unique and very eccentric creature and i guess if only more were understood about them the better we would be.
as for handling herps, my only experience has been with a blue tongue at the Handorf Farm Barn where the BTL loved me so much it got protective of me and went all nuts at the herp handler so they let me hang around the barn joint with it, sit watching baby chicks, took it for a ride on a alpaca and when i got bored we went into the keepers office and wached TV. he said he's never seen it react like that before. then i put him back in his enclosure (after kissing him goodbye and getting a lick on the cheek...to cute) and went home.


----------



## jordo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lambert said:


> what part amused you so much, jordo?:x i was very serious in everything i said, no hilaritiy in it at all.



I'm amused that you substituted my name in there after quoting nathan


----------



## Defective (Oct 30, 2010)

Lambert said:


> what part amused you so much, jordo?:x i was very serious in everything i said, no hilaritiy in it at all.


 
Apologises here Jordo :? i ment nathancl


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 30, 2010)

so i just need to harden up? haha and i love handling my animals as much as learning about them i used to watch my ble tongues for hours and have them lay on my and chill


----------

